# 36 x 36 x 15 - How much custom build?



## mattb180 (8 Jun 2014)

Hi,

Been a long long time since I posted on here but I am looking to get back into the hobby.

I have been inspired by some of the shallow cubes posted around here and other sites. I am struggling to find any of them second hand, I guess they are rare! Which leaves me with custom build as the only other option. How much am I looking at and what thickness of glass should a tank 36 x 36 x 15 be made from? Does anyone know any good manufacturers?

Hope a few of you may be able to assist!


----------



## BigTom (8 Jun 2014)

Inches?

10mm glass should be plenty for a braceless tank of those dimensions. I paid £150 locally for someone to knock up my 36x36x12, but the quality wasn't terribly good to be honest so I'd look to pay a bit more for a better finish.


----------



## mattb180 (8 Jun 2014)

Your tank is pretty much the inspiration for this effort so thanks for replying. 

Inches is correct - I was hoping not to pay much more than 200 quid if I am honest but I already have filtration sorted as well as lights so can stretch to a bit more if necessary. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sanj (8 Jun 2014)

ND Aquatics are pretty decent.


----------



## NC10 (8 Jun 2014)

Agree with sanj, ND gave me the best quote for what I was looking for, worth a try anyway.


----------



## James O (9 Jun 2014)

I visited ND Aquatics last week.  Very helpful and friendly indeed.  I spoke mostly with one of the tank builders, Nick so no sales pitch, just helpful info.  It was nice to see their wares too. Very nicely built


----------



## Alastair (9 Jun 2014)

Definitely agree nd aquatics all the way. The build quality is fantastic and customer service too. 
He has a real passion for his business and that's reflected in his quality of work


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Jun 2014)

Just out of curiosity, and maybe for future reference, Is the silicon work up to the same standard as ADA or TMC?


----------



## James O (9 Jun 2014)

Tbh I only saw large braced tanks, no braceless. It's pretty neat on those though. I'd be happy enough


----------



## mattb180 (9 Jun 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I contacted ND aquatics who quoted me £123 +29.95 delivery on a 36 x 36 x 15 which I think is a good price! 10mm glass base and 6mm on the other panels.

4-6 week waiting time but that will give me a chance to sort out the stand and all the other bits and bobs. 

6mm sounds rather thin, opinions?


----------



## BigTom (9 Jun 2014)

That sounds a bit scary. I'm assuming it's braced for them to suggest 6mm? For braceless I'd go 8mm at an absolute minimum - 6mm gives a safety factor of only 3.6.


----------



## mattb180 (9 Jun 2014)

I will ask but certainly if it is braceless I will ask for 8mm I think. Better to be safe than sorry on that front!


----------



## BigTom (9 Jun 2014)

Regardless of engineering factors you'll find an extra couple of mm makes all the difference for sleeping well at night, haha.


----------



## mattb180 (9 Jun 2014)

Especially as it will more than likely be situated next to my bed!


----------



## NC10 (9 Jun 2014)

Did you specify braceless?


----------



## mattb180 (9 Jun 2014)

No I didn't, are they braced as standard? I will send them an email tonight and get another quote for a braceless tank with 10mm base and 8mm side panels. 

Cue £250 quote!!


----------



## NC10 (9 Jun 2014)

lol £250? and the rest 

Yes they'll just come as your standard type tank if you don't ask for it.


----------



## mattb180 (9 Jun 2014)

Does it make that big a difference?

Going to get me running scared!


----------



## NC10 (9 Jun 2014)

lol anyone gets scared when braceless is mentioned 

I have no idea what the quote will be, but as soon as you mention braceless, whatever figure you had in your head you can easily double it and then add some.

The cost is all from the increase in glass thickness really. Obviously it needs to be thicker to withstand the pressure of the water and there's no braces keeping it tight.

The tank I'm planning could be made in 10mm standard construction, but needs to be 15mm as braceless. 5mm difference doesn't sound much but adds a fair whack to the end price.

You're not going too high/deep, so fingers crossed you get a decent quote


----------



## James O (9 Jun 2014)

A big difference. The braces stop the tall, long panels from bowing.  Without them the glass must be thickened substantially.


----------



## Andy D (9 Jun 2014)

I recently order a braceless tank from ND to the same spec of an ADA 60P (60 x 30 x 36cm) with the front panel in Opti-White. They quoted me for 10mm glass all round and it was £76 + delivery.


----------



## mattb180 (9 Jun 2014)

If this tank is to be braced - would it be a single strip across the top or two crossing over each other?

I have never strayed away from Fluval or Juwel tanks so this is all a bit new to me. I have a few ideas even if the tank is braced and they may not be a bad thing in all honesty.

I guess given the above quote it may not be so bad!


----------



## NC10 (9 Jun 2014)

It would be braced all around the rim of the tank and as it's square would probably have two braces crossing over each other from each side at least. This can all be hidden with a black strip around the top edge, so you don't actually see them when looking at it head on.

It all depends on exactly what you're wanting to achieve as to if it's worth the extra dollars. If you just want a clean looking setup with maybe a light suspended above, braceless is the way to go. If you plan on having a hood for example, there's no point going braceless, all the cost would be hidden. Is this for a project in the back room, or a major feature of your home? All needs to be considered.


----------



## Andy D (9 Jun 2014)

Personally, having had various tanks over the last couple of years, I would go for the braceless option now if you have the choice. You may not need it to be braceless now but you may thank yourself later down the line.


----------



## mattb180 (9 Jun 2014)

Ok given the responses I am erring towards the extra cost for braceless but have emailed them with a few questions just to make sure.

I guess a few extra days overtime should cover it!


----------



## Edvet (10 Jun 2014)

But it's the height of the water that gives the pressure. Shallow tanks, braceless, need less thickness than higher tanks


----------



## BigTom (10 Jun 2014)

Edvet said:


> But it's the height of the water that gives the pressure. Shallow tanks, braceless, need less thickness than higher tanks



That's true, but I like a decent margin of error... for example my girlfriend once accidentally leaned a stepladder against the top edge of the Bucket, which sent little shards of glass flying when she stood on the ladder and it flexed... had it been 6 or 8mm glass instead of 10 I hate to think what the outcome might have been.


----------



## Edvet (10 Jun 2014)

You would have had a larger tank sooner.......


----------



## BigTom (10 Jun 2014)

I'd have been kicked out of my flat and faced a lifetime of destitution paying back the damage to the flat below


----------



## Edvet (10 Jun 2014)

Ah... Ouch!


----------



## mattb180 (11 Jun 2014)

Quoted £268 for braceless, double based and 12mm glass all round. 

I think I will go with that on Friday (Payday!), although I query my wisdom of ordering on Friday the 13th!!


----------



## James O (11 Jun 2014)

That's not bad considering its 12mm


----------



## mattb180 (11 Jun 2014)

I will try and remember to start a journal at the planning stage!


----------



## PedroB (16 Jun 2014)

I'm getting an 80x40x40 (cm) next July 1st, 10mm glass, optiwhite  front braceless and with delivery comes to 144£.


----------



## chuande.petrauskas (13 Jul 2014)

PedroB said:


> I'm getting an 80x40x40 (cm) next July 1st, 10mm glass, optiwhite  front braceless and with delivery comes to 144£.


wow i went with tank 80x30x30 ant glass thickness was 6mm with no bracing or some other type of magic


----------



## PedroB (13 Jul 2014)

the 30x30 may play a part in that, the longer the glass is the "bendier" it gets. I feel safer with 10mm glass


----------



## James O (13 Jul 2014)

40x40 vs 30x30 in an 80cm long tank is an extra 56kg of water - same as a good size adult


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jul 2014)

James O said:


> 40x40 vs 30x30 in an 80cm long tank is an extra 56kg of water - same as a good size adult


 Im 95kg 
And only 5'11.
So thats half a 'good' sized adult


----------



## James O (13 Jul 2014)

Yeah I'm 6'4 and 110kg so I really have no idea


----------

